# Marconi's daughter Elettra



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

This interesting lady was recently interviewed at her home in Rome by a team from the Radio 4 programme Saturday Live, and it was broadcast on this morning's show. I tuned in late so I'll be using the BBC's listen again facility to catch the portion I missed.

I heard her say that as well as being technical her dad was also artistic. She recalls, too, that he used to attempt (with some success, he claimed) to extract gold from water.


----------



## Tony D (May 2, 2004)

That's not such a daft idea seawater contains vast amounts of gold,. "Seawater contains, on average, 0.1 to 2 mg/ton of gold",google gold from seawater,lots of info on it there.
I suspect the problem is separating one from tother.


----------



## barrypriddis (Oct 3, 2005)

A very interesting interview. The part that Marconi sparks' played during the time when UK merchant vessels would be seen around the world is unappreciated in todays world.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

I was surprised to learn his experiments with parabolic dishs and microwaves, certainly a man well ahead of his time. 

Lots to thanks him for, without him I wouldn't have gone to sea.

Mike


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

And without him, many who went to sea would not have lived to step ashore.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Having met and chatted (Flirted!!) with Marconi's daughter at the MIMCo exhibition in 1953 I can vouch that she was not only a delightfull person but also a most beautifull woman.

But then, at the time I was a handsome young man....

Time passes - things change.

de Chas


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry to nitpick but the lady's name is Elettra - hence the name of MIMCo's various research/demonstration vessels and a range of their TV/Audio products. 

Each April the Marconi Veterans meeting receives a goodwill message from her (for some years it used to arrive as a GPO telegram) and is addressed as the Principessa Elettra Marconi. She attended several reunions and anniversary celebrations in the UK during my time in the company.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Do they still have Marconi Verterans meetings, Ron?

I never got to flirt with Elettra, but her old man's company sure slipped me a couple of lengths!

John T.


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Ron Stringer said:


> Sorry to nitpick but the lady's name is Elettra - hence the name of MIMCo's various research/demonstration vessels and a range of their TV/Audio products.
> 
> Each April the Marconi Veterans meeting receives a goodwill message from her (for some years it used to arrive as a GPO telegram) and is addressed as the Principessa Elettra Marconi. She attended several reunions and anniversary celebrations in the UK during my time in the company.


Thanks for the correction *Ron* (Thumb) 

*RayL,

* An easy mistake to make, no problem. I have taken the liberty of altering the thread's title accordingly. (Thumb)


----------



## RayL (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks Gulpers. I hate leaving false information lying about - especially in a title! I was wrong about the BBC team going to Rome too - seems she simply called in at their studio in Rome for the interview, which for all I know may have then been conducted via a telephone link.

According to the BBC, she is known as Princess Elettra Marconi-Giovanelli.

What a great man her dad was! As others have remarked, he greatly enriched everyone's lives - especially ours!! Our eternal gratitude goes to him.


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

RayL said:


> This interesting lady was recently interviewed at her home in Rome by a team from the Radio 4 programme Saturday Live, and it was broadcast on this morning's show. I tuned in late so I'll be using the BBC's listen again facility to catch the portion I missed.


The Radio 4 programme can be heard at http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00syqml (interview starts 9 minutes into programme)

Pictures of the Chelmsford Marconi factory at http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/essex/hi/people_and_places/history/newsid_8723000/8723312.stm with associated story at http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/essex/hi/people_and_places/history/newsid_8722000/8722885.stm


----------

